# Attn: Job Seekers: Altig International is a scam



## Pylonman

Hey, I just thought I would give everyone the heads up on another scam.
I just got an email sent to me from: 
*HR British Columbia, 
Subject:	AIL - Altig Intl. Associate and Entry Level Management* 
_August 31, 2005 

Hello, 

My name is Inkyu Park, I am the Sr. Hiring Manager for AIL and Altig International in British Columbia. I am writing to you regarding your resume, which was forwarded to me from my HR Department.**Currently, we are looking to fill two key positions here in the Burnaby office; Associate and 
Entry Level Management.  

Both of the above opportunities are very important to the success and 
strategic goals of AIL and Altig International. We are expanding rapidly and 
need to find quality, qualified individuals to contribute to the extensive 
growth of our company. 

Each of the key positions mentioned above require the following attributes: 
honesty, integrity and trust. It is also imperative that individuals 
applying for these positions have excellent communication skills, as well as 
a great work ethic. 

I am scheduling interviews throughout this next week. If you feel that you 
fit the above description, please call me on Monday - Friday between 2pm and 
6pm and we will discuss the next steps to your possible future employment 
with our company. 

AIL is part of the Torchmark Corporation, a Fortune 500 Company traded on 
the New York Stock Exchange under ticker symbol TMK. Altig International is 
the largest division of AIL.**Please visit our website at www.altig.com 
<http://www.altig.com/>**for more information. 

Regards, 

Inkyu Park 
Sr. Hiring Manager 
AIL/Altig International 
5945 Kathleen Ave 
STE 400 
Burnaby, BC V5H 4J7 
604.439.2464 ext 111 
[email protected] 
www.altig.com_ 

Anyway, I was alittle skeptic, becuase I don't remeber applying for a job at this company. Plus, I work in the graphic design field. So, I Googled it, and this site came up in the non Canadian search Rip Off Report-Altig International 

It's a scam! Take heed and don't get caught.


----------



## MacDaddy

I would never take a job from an email anyway! Unless I had previously contacted them!


----------



## miguelsanchez

sounds a lot like primerica.

my sister arranged a presentation by a friend of hers who was selling primerica "life insurance". i listened politely for a while, but when she told me they had over 200 "regional vice presidents" just in toronto, i completely lost interest and told her so.

i know of one other person who was caught up in the primerica scam for a while until her family "persuaded" her to get out.


----------



## Trevor...

I heard from these guys, ignored it.

I also heard from Primerica a while ago, but when they contacted me they represented themselves as being Citibank proper, not their Primerica franchise.

They almost got me through the door too, until I told someone about it and told me not to even bother talking to them as it was a scam.


----------



## lpkmckenna

miguelsanchez said:


> sounds a lot like primerica.
> 
> my sister arranged a presentation by a friend of hers who was selling primerica "life insurance". i listened politely for a while, but when she told me they had over 200 "regional vice presidents" just in toronto, i completely lost interest and told her so.
> 
> i know of one other person who was caught up in the primerica scam for a while until her family "persuaded" her to get out.


Technically, Primerica is not a scam. Expressions like "pyramid scheme" are often used to describe Primerica and Amway, buy they aren't. But they are different in their marketing approach. It's called "multi-level marketing."

I never worked for Primerica. But, I did attend some of their session, thinking I was going to a job interview. I met some interesting people. But they were offering a sales job, and I just cannot do that. Not in my nature.

I'm going to explain a bit about the little I know of Primerica, so you can see why it's not a pyramid scheme. I also think it's an interesting story.

What makes Primerica unusual is how it grows. Most salesmen sell to people they don't know. Primerica salesmen are encouraged to sell to people they know, including family, and to market not just the products, but the job as a salesman. You try to make friends and family into customers, and try to turn customers into salesmen!

Of course, your friends and family aren't likely to bite, but they are likely to give you contact info on their friends. This gives Primerica its cult-like creepiness.

Primerica sells life insurance. Before Primerica, the insurance business was dominated by "whole life insurance." Primerica sells "term insurance." Term was the original form of insurance. The big difference is term is cheap, flexible, has good returns, but it expires. Whole life doesn't expire and is very inflexible and more expensive. Because it doesn't expire, it is virtually fool-proof.

Why buy term? Let's say you are 50, and married to a 50 yr old. You are buying life insurance. The odds that you will both live to be 80 is very small. So if you buy a 30 yrs term life insurance but you both live past 80 you will be uninsured. But much more likely, you will die before 80, your wife will get a fortune. Playing these odds really does make more sense for a lot of people. Paying much more money for an unlikely event like you both living past 80 seems silly.

The drawback? Whole life is secure. It is also much better for the insurance company, apparently (but I cannot remember why).

Term is also very flexible. "Buy term and invest the difference" is the slogan. The other product Primerica sells is using this difference to invest. Combining Life Insurance and Stock Porfolios is the magic the made Primerica a marketing success.

The market reaction was inevitable. First, insurance companies began to offer term insurance to customers. Second, the banks began to move into investments. If I wanted to be facetious, I might say that Primerica was the Apple Computer innovating, thus motivating it's competitors to follow.

Primerica is a very peculiar business. They are out to convince America to switch from whole life to term. Their firm belief in term is almost a religion, and they are on a crusade to save America from the big bad insurance companies.

The really creepy part of multi-level marketing is how everyone gets paid. The money flows backwards; basically, you pay your boss. Everyone you enrole in Primerica kicks-back some of their earnings to you. You kick back to your boss, and so on. The best way to make a lot of money is NOT to be a good salesman, but to be a good RECRUITER. The more successful salesmen working for you, the more money you make.

You can make a lot of money with Primerica. But you need to have the right personality. You really need to be outgoing and social. You won't get anywhere as a book-smart accountant. You need to be a good talker. But it really helps to be a sociopath, able to convince your own friends and family to stake their old age on your "funky insurance," AND to convince them to do it to their friends and family, too.


----------



## [email protected]

you are all wrong because i'm currently working for Altig International in the new office in Orange California and making good $$$$. The reason we email is because resumes are foward to us from the career builder!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT IT IS NOOOOOOOOOOOOO SCAM


----------



## [email protected]

If You Have Any Questions Visit Our Web Site At Altig.com
Or Call 714-385-2816


----------



## [email protected]

What We do is we provide supplemental benefits to a niche market of labor unio,credit union and assosiation members.


----------



## kloan

ewwww... go away cyber stalker. you're not going to convince anyone here.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

i too got suckered into one of those primerica 'interviews'. thought it was for a real job, but turned out to be a bunch of crap. happened again for another company i can't even remember the name of... though it had something to do with setting up trade show kiosks or something like that.. interviewed two at a time, pick the best of the two.. got a call back, asked me to come in again... blah blah blah... sure is irritating when you're trying to find a REAL job.


----------



## HowEver

It's funny how the new scammer above can't even manage an altig dot com email address.


----------



## scootsandludes

Yes, but they are apparently very good at resurrecting the dead.


----------



## gordguide

" ... Yes, but they are apparently very good at resurrecting the dead. ..."

Naturally; the secret of resurrection is the means they use to avoid paying out policies. I would expect they would be investing a great deal into it; perhaps they start out the <b>Juniour Resurrection Executives</b>, AKA "four hundred dollar a month executives", on dead threads, and move up from there.

After all, we know from the company literature that growth potential is "unlimited", and surely the greatest limit must be people's nasty habit of occasionally keeling over before the policy expires.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

[email protected] said:


> you are all wrong because i'm currently working for Altig International in the new office in Orange California and making good $$$$. The reason we email is because resumes are foward to us from the career builder!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT IT IS NOOOOOOOOOOOOO SCAM



how very 'Tom Cruise'


----------



## Macfury

I don't know guys, I hear "The Career Builder" pulls a lot of strings in hiring circles...


----------



## [email protected]

*AIL /Altig Int'l: Negative Experience Comes From Within*

My name is Timothy Baker & I have been with the company under several organizations (SGA's: David Cohen, Rick Altig, Eric Giglione & Rick Rutt) across the US since 1997. I even left the company for 4 years to start my own brokerage only coming to realize that if I wanted to help develop people on a large scale it was not going to happen as an independent broker, so I came back to AIL, where I was still getting renewals from even after I left). The reality is that there are negative environments around the country, but it comes SOLEY from the management. American Income offers a great business opportunity for those who understand what it truly takes to be a business owner. I make this statement because people get paid what they are worth, not what they feel they deserve. I have made over $100K a year for several years and have renewals coming in consistently, but that is because I treat this as my own business. I take care of my clients and take care of those I work with. Unfortunately not all new agents are taught this by everyone in the company and for those of you out there who have experienced a negative situation with AIL I apologize. But be honest with the situation and realize that it was the result of the management you were working under and not the company itself. In response to the company being a "pyramid scheme", if you understand where pyramids come from, they all come from the insurance industry. The difference with an insurance company and a pyramid is that in a pyramid you can never rise above your boss, while in an insurance company you can. This is a fact as I have 2 gentlemen that I hired as rookie agents and now only 5 years later, both of them have become the SGA's in New York. I do not get ANY benefit from their growth financially, but I get tremendous pleasure in seeing those who take what I have taught them and reach levels they did not believe possible. So if you are taught the business properly and understand that you are a business owner and not an employee, you will see the results I have experienced. But if you wait for things to happen, you will end up like others on this board that simply complains because they were not truly willing to do what it takes to be successful. I look forward to any comments.


----------



## MannyP Design

One word: Paragraphs.


----------



## scootsandludes

« MannyP Design » said:


> One word: Paragraphs.



Maybe that's why his so-called rookies got promoted above him.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

« MannyP Design » said:


> One word: Paragraphs.


:clap: :clap: :clap: 

3 words; "cut and paste"

suggestion: anyone making $100K shouldn't have a "hotmail" email address


----------



## Chealion

« MannyP Design » said:


> One word: Paragraphs.


That's the only word I was able to read. I just can't wait for one of the Primerica to be ressurected again with a similar post containing no breaks, appropriate spaces or some semblance of not flaming.


----------



## rainview

A scam is an attempt to swindle or make money fradulantly. A career at Altig International has nothing to do with buying anything. It's a company that helps working families with one of North America's largest problems to date. That problem you ask? Making sure that working families don't lose their protections when they change their job or retire. It's a genuine concern for the families that we sit with. Our representatives deal with people that send in a card and request someone to explain what their entitled to, they don't cold call. Proof of a scam, that's what I'm asking anybody to outline. If you can't do it then why post something like this. Furthermore our company is experiencing growth (because of the fundemental problem families are experiencing talked about before). When I first started the office I worked in had 12 representatives and now it has 47. In order for us to keep up with the number of responses we get for our benefit packages we have to hire the right people and often we need to weed through a ton of folks to find people that have the character, passion, and integrity that our company demands of us. How do I know all of this? I am a policy holder AND a representative but without belief in our comapny I wouldn't be either!! In Success, Travis Price, Master General Agent.


----------



## mannypwife

Even if these weren't all potentially "shady" employment schemes, this is a Mac Board with occasional threads on job hunting, we aren't worth your time. Stop trying to convince us how great you are and go find job boards to "educate".

On second thought, any company that can make me a Master General can't be that bad... sounds very official.


----------



## ArtistSeries

rainview said:


> I am a policy holder AND a representative but without belief in our comapny I wouldn't be either!! In Success, Travis Price, Master General Agent.


Travis, you seem popular - on ripoffreport....
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff174598.htm
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff167946.htm
http://www.ripoffreport.com/results...mit2=Search!&q4=&q6=&q3=&q2=&q7=&searchtype=0


----------



## MannyP Design

Master General... forget that--do you guys have any Master Jedi?


----------



## Chealion

This thread is being closed for the same reason the Primerica thread was closed.[1] We don't need random people registering just to resurrect threads like this.

I love how they never know how to make posts into readable paragraphs.

1 - Google Search leads to a registration which leads to a post of flaming or knee jerk defense.


----------

